

GWT, Cappuccino, Sproutcore: AJAX-Framework-Shootout - cubix
http://www.vierundsechzig.de/blog/?p=189

======
johnyzee
For a look at what we have done with GWT, check out TeamPostgreSQL
(<http://www.teampostgresql.com>).

It is a fairly complex web application both in terms of UI and functionality,
developed and maintained by essentially one guy, which IMHO speaks volumes
about the power of GWT to produce and manage AJAX application code. All of the
code base contains zero lines of Javascript - it is all regular Java classes.

~~~
simonw
It would be great if there was an online demo of your product - I clicked
around for a bit looking for one before realising I would have to /download
and install it/ in order to try it out! Just running an instance against a
PostgreSQL database that gets wiped and reset once an hour by a cron job would
be enough to give people a taster.

------
cubix
Another one worth mentioning is qooxdoo, which I'm currently evaluating. I
would probably go with Cappuccino if I had more experience with
Cocoa/Objective-C. However, qooxdoo seems more approachable if you don't have
the Cocoa background -- it's surprisingly well documented. Although it doesn't
look as visually appealing out of the box, you can create a custom theme.

------
michaelneale
On the note of cappuccino looking awesome (which it totally does) this kind of
shows how GWT could look:
<http://demo.vaadin.com/sampler/#Components/Forms/FormBasic> (haven't used it
myself though).

~~~
trapper
GWT is just html. There are plenty of frameworks out there to make
designer->programmer workflow work well.

It's like saying that rails doesn't look good. Taking cappaccinos style and
porting it to gwt would only be a couple of days work, if that.

~~~
boucher
I think its more complicated than you make it sound. Though, Cappuccino is, as
far as I know, the only open source web framework that has professionally
designed graphics which are also open source in their PSD format for anyone to
use and learn from.

~~~
trapper
I didn't realise styling a website is difficult? Are you saying you couldn't
style a website to look like cappacinnos given firebug and a few hours?

~~~
midnightmonster
Quite possibly not. We're not talking about styling the marketing website, but
the UI of a web app. There probably won't be the right HTML hooks generated
for starters, and then making it look like a cappuccino app in one state is
well and good, but there are highlights, slides, toggles, and likely a subtly
different style of interaction as well.

~~~
trapper
Sorry to reply again, but this bugs me. Go to 280slides.com and tell me: what
would you say is the hardest part about replicating the style of that site?
Keep it specific (e.g. dialog borders or listbox), I'd like to know.

I'm obviously missing something.

~~~
jojule
Take a look of Vaadin Reindeer theme:
[http://dev.vaadin.com/svn/versions/6.0/WebContent/VAADIN/the...](http://dev.vaadin.com/svn/versions/6.0/WebContent/VAADIN/themes/reindeer/)
You just can not write something line that in few hours...

------
bonaldi
Apple has one due to come out this year called Gianduia ... and that's about
all I know about it. People I trust who know more are absolutely raving about
it, but, typically, details are scarce on the ground. Am very interested to
see what arrives, though.

~~~
lsb
First, Apple regularly spreads disinformation to its employees to find out
leaks. Most of the company was shocked that the iPod came out.

Second, that's the most American-unfriendly name I've ever seen for a product.
Sure, gianduia is the name of a chocolate with hazelnut paste, but I'd be
interested to see what the public name of such a product would be.

~~~
bonaldi
It's not disinformation: it was announced at WOWODC in a demo given by Apple
staff. It's just under NDA, so public details are very thin on the ground.

Wolf Rentzsch tweeted about it after a demo, though: _Blown away by gianduia.
Cappuccino, SproutCore and JavascriptMVC have serious competition. Serious._
<http://twitter.com/rentzsch/status/2060613851>

_Gianduia essestially is browser-side Cocoa (including CoreData) + WebObjects,
written in JavaScript by non-js-haters. Jaw dropped_
<http://twitter.com/rentzsch/status/2060717454>

As for the name: yeh, I wouldn't be surprised if that turned out to be a
codename.

~~~
boucher
I can tell you its not anything new, and it's been around at Apple for a while
now. It's in use right now on several live Apple properties. When and if it
will be released in any usable form has yet to be made clear though.

------
sarvesh
Cappuccino also has nib2cib now which allows you use inetrface builder which
is great if you are coming from a mac background. Also there is Script# for
people .net. Personally I prefer cappuccino.

